# favourite technique(s) (of devastation...)



## Zero (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey

I'm interested in what your favourite - or one of your favourite/favoured - techniques is when fighting - and by fighting I mean:
sport-competition karate;
full contact;
defence;
whatever...

Of course these different situations will all have varying effective techniques and of course I appreciate that given any scenario or situation (especially such as defence from a street attack) you never know from what angle or position you will have to react.

But although I have done mma fighting in the past and so favour a lot of take downs I must admit that when sparring or strike fighting I do enjoy and find very effective implementing the hook kick to the jaw region and find it blends well with a few punching combinations and stepping out just a bit to utilise or to throw it in after doing a standard mawashi or the such to catch the opponent from the other side.

The other one I have found effective, at least with sport-karate, is a feint (or unsuccessfull) punch to the face immediately followed with a front kick to the solar-plexus/front torso. It either powers them out of the ring or has them on the floor gasping and that simple combo still catches a lot of fighters out.

So what have you found works on the percentages or just happens to be a move that you find you can pull off real sweet?


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 30, 2007)

The hook kick to the head, lightning fast, right off the bat, is my favorite technique for point sparring.  I like that the other guy often blocks to the wrong side.  It also goes well with combos to open with and follow up with a few punches or to catch him on his way backward after chasing him with a combo.  I use a crescent or axe kick with my left instead of a hook kick because of an injury that limited certain ranges of motion for me.
In full contact fighting I try to use leads and then be a "sack of antlers".  I use destructive leg blocks against roundhouse kicks and like to meet a flurry of punches with a flurry of elbows (hopefully connecting with the fists).  As it doesn't appear to be my intention, I usually get away with it and the other guy either ends up bruised and eventually worn down, or gets really mad and kicks me across the arena.  In self defense I like the thumb-to-the-eye-gouge and "cobra/y-strike" to the throat as a fast, damaging opener and a mawashi-empi to the trachea (or back of the jaw) as a finisher.  As a "whatever move", since I'm assuming it has to be karate, I'll go with the yoko-tobi-geri.  It's very powerful and I've been practicing it since I was four, but wouldn't use it if my life was on the line (unless the opportunity presents itself which is highly unlikely).  Other close seconds for any of these are the palm-heel, nakataka-ippon-ken (middle-one-knuckle-punch), hiza-geri and fumikomi.  An open handed slap can deliver a tremendous amount of power.  I also like the hammer fist.


----------



## Callandor (May 31, 2007)

For sparring, I'll go for the 45 degree kick. It's the only one I could reliably pull off. For defense, I think I'll go for an upward palm heel strike to the jaw/chin, knife hand to the neck, or front kick to the groin.


----------



## cstanley (May 31, 2007)

Gyakuzuki (reverse punch) and oi zuki (lunge punch) are generally the bread and butter of traditional karate. They are practiced endlessly. Much of the foot work and other maneuvering is to get to the point where one of these techniques can be delivered powerfully. It is best to keep it simple and direct whenever possible. These fit the bill.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 31, 2007)

"Shat to the back"!


----------



## MMAfighter (May 31, 2007)

spinning back kick and back fist...hahaha yes...i still have my roots from kyokushin....those strikes come out of NOWHERE!! ahaahaha


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 31, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the spinning backfist myself.  Packs a wallop.  180 back kick to the groin is a great stop hit.  Two mawashi empi annd a tate empi ought to take care of most guys if you land them.  I'm a big fan of the clinch cuz I can get my knees up high.


----------



## MMAfighter (May 31, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> I'm a big fan of the spinning backfist myself.  Packs a wallop.  180 back kick to the groin is a great stop hit.  Two mawashi empi annd a tate empi ought to take care of most guys if you land them.  I'm a big fan of the clinch cuz I can get my knees up high.



well in a self defense/streetbrawl situation i'll go with the quick frint kick to the groun to get things done fast in case there's more than 1 guy....but when sparring and stuff, gotta love those backfists and kicks ahahaa...to the chest is wher ei like to kick....i dunno after a few takedown attmepts that gave failed a few jabs to back kick or fist'll catch em off guard hahaha


----------



## Em MacIntosh (May 31, 2007)

I love the quick front kick with steel toes on.  If I have steel toes I'm going to keep my distance and try to get freebies to the leg, until it becomes more of a tussle.  I know it's generally not a good idea but a big roundhouse to the head is a knockout move.  I like to throw a flurry of kicks with steel toes and turn whatever it is in front of me into hash.  Just keep my dukes up, look at the collerbone and kick him in the knees and shins until he's had enough.


----------



## Callandor (Jun 1, 2007)

cstanley said:


> Gyakuzuki (reverse punch) and oi zuki (lunge punch) are generally the bread and butter of traditional karate. They are practiced endlessly. Much of the foot work and other maneuvering is to get to the point where one of these techniques can be delivered powerfully. It is best to keep it simple and direct whenever possible. These fit the bill.



Yup, karate's punches are nukes.


----------



## MMAfighter (Jun 1, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> I love the quick front kick with steel toes on.  If I have steel toes I'm going to keep my distance and try to get freebies to the leg, until it becomes more of a tussle.  I know it's generally not a good idea but a big roundhouse to the head is a knockout move.  I like to throw a flurry of kicks with steel toes and turn whatever it is in front of me into hash.  Just keep my dukes up, look at the collerbone and kick him in the knees and shins until he's had enough.


or you can do the old "man i really don't want any trouble" and seem like a nice guy then WHAM you gab em by the colalr shove en into you while ramming them with a headbutt...in the nose or jaw= KO hahahahaha


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 1, 2007)

Not really into sports fighting, but when sparring I particularily like feinting a punch to the face, sweep the front leg and then punch the exposed kidneys. Or you can scoop up the leg instead of sweeping and take them down.
Another combo I have found suprisingly effective is to step into a punch, turn it to the side with an elbow block and execute a hammer fist to the belly.

And there is always the all mighty sidekick...


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 1, 2007)

All hail the almighty sidekick!


----------



## Zero (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey great moves and combos there!

A move I have had success with and one the likes of Em Macintosh may be interested in is instead of meeting a leg attack with a standard MT/kickboxer leg block (and granted this can cause a world of pain for the kicker!) as an alternative I do the following at times:

When the opponent starts to execute a leg attack/kick off their back foot, immediately come in (guard up!) with a sweep kick off the front foot (ie the leg target of your attacker/competitor) and impact with the side/blade of the foot into their front foot's ankle zone.  This is very effective and brings them down like a ton of bricks -also can be very damaging if they fall badly.

I note I have trained relentlessly on this move both in sparring and at home against mock targets to perfect execution and timing! As if this is mucked up you can wear a very bad leg attack yourself (and always keep guard up against a counter punch or flailing as they go down).  But is excellent if done well both in the ring and on the street


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

Sparring - 
fast front kick
fast spinning back kick
leg blocks to jam opponent and set up for a take down (ie, knee block against a roundhouse then place leg behind opponent or bewteen legs and shoulder push to take them down)
spinning back knuckle
side kick if I need breathing room (usually because I got hit hard)

make the front snap, roundhouse, side all look the same at chamber so your opponent is not sure which kick will be thrown.

Self Defense - (against a single opponent)
combo A: slip in with left hand and grab behind head and right elbow strike to head follow by a right grab behind the head with a left elbow strike.  Grab around head/neck and jump knee thrusts to groin, belly, chest, head.  Step between legs and grab behind a hip for a take down, then drop knee into his groin.

combo B: gouge eyes and run like the wind

This is a very bad situation to be in.  If you have to fight like this you lost.  You didn't use your mind.  You may not have been aware of your surroundings.  You were not able to de-escalate the situation.  If running is an option it may be your best option.  My 2 cents.


----------



## searcher (Jun 5, 2007)

Knockdown: Hook kick, side kick, hip throw.

Point fighting: twist kick

Boxing or kickboxing: Left jab with knockout power.

Street: two-footed speedwalk and quit-witted tongue.   If I have to fight, lead elbow.


----------

